# Wir brauchen dich in München!



## ROSE Bikes Tech (21. Mai 2014)

Bist du fahrradbegeistert und hast Spaß am Umgang mit Kunden?
Dann brauchen wir dich in *München*!
Sei von Anfang an als *Zweiradmechaniker/in* dabei!
http://bike-channel.tv/film/rose-multimedialer-konzeptstore-muenchen

Weitere Infos unter: http://www.roseversand.de/job/detail/id:65...


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (31. Mai 2014)

Kein Jobgesuch, aber die Frage: gibts schon mehr Infos zu dem Store als im Video sichtbar? Also zB genauer Eröffnungstermin, Knallerangebote zum Start, eigene Website für den Store etc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. Mai 2014)

Wenn's ned so häßlich wär'n, die Rose Bikes...


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo Sam,

leider können wir noch keine genaueren Informationen darüber veröffentlichen.
Sobald die Daten etc. fix sind, melde ich mich noch einmal.

Viele Grüße,

dein RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (3. Juni 2014)

Alles klar, danke. Bin schon auf die Offers gespannt, ist ja nicht mehr lange hin ;-)

Viele Grüße


----------

